# Why bros work in such cold weather



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Deckhead said:


> If I build on the property down here I'll pay for your flight to come down and roof my house... In July:laughing:
> 
> 95℅ @ 95° is just too damn much, it's like the sweat is a broth for a particularly slow cooking soup.


Just let me know. I could use a Florida trip


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I grew up on the Gulf coast


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I haven't had to deal with cold batteries much. Yesterday, it wasn't even cold compared to what you guys are talking. Maybe 34 plus windchill. Still bare hand weather.

My 20v dewalts were useless for doing anything but screwing, and then it took a full battery to run ledgerlocks in. 5mA batteries wouldn't cut after going to 2 bars and didn't like to charge up. I can't imagine dealing with 20 degrees or colder..


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Working in cold weather is a matter of conditioning, mindset and how you set up. I find it amazing how crew members will be to cold to work, so you call an early day. Then at the end of the day you log on to FB and see pics of the guys skiing or doing 60 mph across a lake on snowmobiles. 
'ers :no:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

brickhook said:


> A man's gotta eat when it's cold, too ...


That's right..The bills don't care about the weather !!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Youngin' said:


> My old foreman was stationed in Alert, Nu during his military service. It's pretty far up there. He said sometimes the daytime high would reach -60. The coldest I've done is -46.


No wonder they call It Alert!! :laughing: Fu#k that!!


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

blacktop said:


> No wonder they call It Alert!! :laughing: Fu#k that!!


I'd go. For a day. Not that there is much to see.


----------



## FTHS (Oct 1, 2016)

My years in New Hampshire had some cold ass winters, coldest day I worked outside was -25 w/wc...down here in OK the hottest day worked outside was 109. Never thought I say it but I fared better on the coldest day.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

FTHS said:


> My years in New Hampshire had some cold ass winters, coldest day I worked outside was -25 w/wc...down here in OK the hottest day worked outside was 109. Never thought I say it but I fared better on the coldest day.


Well I'm just going out to drink a few in -25F WC. Run out today in shorts and t shirts a few times to bring some tools. Do not think it is good idea anymore. I prefer much more so called technical jackets to thick jackets. I go out in a thermal shirt and Mountain Hardwear "Ghost Wishperer". I can not afford expensive jackets for work. I go there in 400gr Under armor.
http://www.fox9.com/weather


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Youngin' said:


> I'd go. For a day. Not that there is much to see.


Looks about as grey as I'd pictured it in my head.

Also looks like you could be proper f'd if a combination of any two important items died at the same time.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Sometimes you get too used to it, then along comes a couple of 70 degree days and you're sweatin like a whore in church.....you shed some clothes, keep working then the cold breeze comes back...what to do....nothing....you get the sniffles whether you like it or not


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

And uh oh yeah if you're working anywhere near a large body of water which is now a giant ice cube it's probably 10 degrees or more colder than the ambient air temperature


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah, I personally am quite fed up with cold & winter. Never thought I'd say it either. Spring was always just around the corner I'd say...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> And uh oh yeah if you're working anywhere near a large body of water which is now a giant ice cube it's probably 10 degrees or more colder than the ambient air temperature


Uh duh!


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Had to put up hoarding the other day and used my 12v impact with a 1.5 battery. That died in a hurry. I had to step inside and grab a 4.0 to finish. 

Anything below -15 my coworker will go full on face wrap. I call her the Ewok.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Youngin' said:


> Had to put up hoarding the other day and used my 12v impact with a 1.5 battery. That died in a hurry. I had to step inside and grab a 4.0 to finish.
> 
> Anything below -15 my coworker will go full on face wrap. I call her the Ewok.


If I worked with you and it got below -15, you could call me "that guy who used to work here". I'd be gone like spit on a hot rock.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Was 45 degrees when I went outside to my truck just now. Ridiculous. Lol


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Yeah, I personally am quite fed up with cold & winter. Never thought I'd say it either. Spring was always just around the corner I'd say...


I feel that way about our summers 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Was 45 degrees when I went outside to my truck just now. Ridiculous. Lol





TxElectrician said:


> I feel that way about our summers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Why are you two galoots up in the wee hours?


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Was 45 degrees when I went outside to my truck just now. Ridiculous. Lol


Somebody call the waaaaambulance


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Update: I forgot to bring the paint can inside. I need the paint can alive tomorrow. This means I must go on a search and rescue mission to retrieve the paint can. Me of two hours ago really let the team down.


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

JT Wood said:


> I've worked from temps over 100F to temps -40F
> 
> Without a doubt 60-70F is the ideal working temp at least for me.
> 
> ...


Don't you guys put antifreeze in the airlines?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Easy Gibson said:


> Update: I forgot to bring the paint can inside. I need the paint can alive tomorrow. This means I must go on a search and rescue mission to retrieve the paint can. Me of two hours ago really let the team down.


Well, your post reminded me to bring in a can from the garage I have to use tomorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

TxElectrician said:


> I can't imagine working in the cold you speak of, never have experienced it. Come spend a summer here, working 50 or more days over a hundred, and we'll see who's weak.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


We don't get much higher than 85-90 for the most part maybe a week or two every year. I made myself a promise 10 yrs ago that I wouldn't complain about the heat.

I'll take 90's over -anything...everytime.

It's not comfortable to be hot. But at least your wearing a t shirt and shorts no gloves and nothing wrapped around your head. Just climbing a ladder is much easier and working with tools is much less irritating. Trying to use a frozen nail gun and a hose so cold it won't bend is no fun. 

Plus the pain your skin feels from the cold is tiring


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

Warren said:


> Why would the cold affect the operation of the chop saw?


Hitachi 8 1/2" bearings are noisy and saw cut much slower. It at 10f and below it.
More then once happen me work inside cut in garage or even outside and no heat. And inside some women turn heat to 85. And outside is -10 or so. Sweat froze 100 times per 8 hours of work.


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

It got about seven below here yesterday. The wind was blowin and the radio said that made it fifteen to thirty below. I got a couple windows installed, the last ones on this house and in between each one I had to stand in front of the space heater for a couple minutes. So we cut out early.

This morning it is 23 below, I don't think it'll get above 0 today.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Litterally ZERO degrees here in Denver right now. I wonder if they will trip out when they see me rolling around in a full face mask......


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

Tonight here in MPLS will be -23F with windchill -45F. I do not plan go to bar or club but something is just grinding inside me. I love to play. It all depend at if car will start at 1:30 am and -23F below. If not it is game over. Will not be buss and will not be taxi at that time and in such weather.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

tipitop said:


> Tonight here in MPLS will be -23F with windchill -45F. I do not plan go to bar or club but something is just grinding inside me. I love to play. It all depend at if car will start at 1:30 am and -23F below. If not it is game over. Will not be buss and will not be taxi at that time and in such weather.


Got a block heater?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

JT Wood said:


> We don't get much higher than 85-90 for the most part maybe a week or two every year. I made myself a promise 10 yrs ago that I wouldn't complain about the heat.
> 
> I'll take 90's over -anything...everytime.
> 
> ...


Having lived and worked in the upper great lakes region and Texas ... 105 beats the crap out of 0 or below and "nautical" winds. Yup cold is 'dealt with' and personally I NEVER enjoyed it much. Everything is an added GYRATION. Given a choice I chose to stay in Central to North Texas. 



Jaws said:


> Litterally ZERO degrees here in Denver right now. I wonder if they will trip out when they see me rolling around in a full face mask......


They may think it and soon as they eyeball you - They won't chance seeing what's behind the mask :thumbsup:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Litterally ZERO degrees here in Denver right now. I wonder if they will trip out when they see me rolling around in a full face mask......


Lol, come a little farther north, 10:30 in the morning it's currently -18:laughing: 

Pussies always go south.

So about that job offer..............:whistling

What time shall i report for work?


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Litterally ZERO degrees here in Denver right now. I wonder if they will trip out when they see me rolling around in a full face mask......


Nah, it's the full face mask and the cowboy hat that trips them out :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

J L said:


> Nah, it's the full face mask and the cowboy hat that trips them out :laughing:


No hat but cowboy boots may not be the best call here...... Probably look funny the dozen times i almost biffed it on the sidewalks :laughing:


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

About the Chop saws not working in the cold, some of the electrical parts "shrink", I believe, and the proper connections are not made for the electrons to do their thing.

The Chop saw on Thursday worked as long as you didn't pull it down past half way. If you where trying to cut 2 x 6 Squash Blocks, and stood the 2 x 6 up against the fence, the saw would quit about half way through the 2 x 6. The saw would turn only when the motor was raised. Plunge it down until it quit and raise it, get it turning fast and plunge it down once more. Eventually you would cut through the block, but it took several blocks to get the saw working normally. Once the saw warmed up, it was fine as long as you kept working it. Take a five minute break at minus 35 C and it would do the same thing again. Skil saw "on occasion" behaves the same way.

Both tools work perfectly at minus 10 or 15 C, but fail to work properly at 30 below C. Brand new cords with perfect fitting ends, so it was not the cords.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

jlhaslip said:


> About the Chop saws not working in the cold, some of the electrical parts "shrink", I believe, and the proper connections are not made for the electrons to do their thing.


Interesting way of putting it, but yes.

Back in my electronics days, I serviced some equipment on trucking company loading docks. They had a heat lamp at each station to keep the pens (it was a messaging system) from freezing.

Something like that would probably help with your saw. Not to mention your fingers. :laughing:


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Interesting way of putting it, but yes.
> 
> Back in my electronics days, I serviced some equipment on trucking company loading docks. They had a heat lamp at each station to keep the pens (it was a messaging system) from freezing.
> 
> Something like that would probably help with your saw. Not to mention your fingers. :laughing:


Not enough Power at the panel to run enough tools and heaters already.
Rural location. 
Need to be careful that the Main breaker doesn't trip or the heater keeping the shack warm goes off. 
Lunch room and office look a lot like my pick up truck, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

jlhaslip said:


> Not enough Power at the panel to run enough tools and heaters already.
> Rural location.
> Need to be careful that the Main breaker doesn't trip or the heater keeping the shack warm goes off.
> Lunch room and office look a lot like my pick up truck, if you know what I mean...


Where are you working?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Youngin' said:


> Where are you working?


20 Km West of the Gunn Corner on Hwy 43 heading towards GP, 12 Km North of Darwell. About 88 Km West of the city limits.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> Interesting way of putting it, but yes.
> 
> Back in my electronics days, I serviced some equipment on trucking company loading docks. They had a heat lamp at each station to keep the pens (it was a messaging system) from freezing.
> 
> Something like that would probably help with your saw. Not to mention your fingers. :laughing:


I understand the concept with delicate electronics, but I can't say that I have experienced it with any power tool. We have worked in temps as low as minus 15F, and wind chills of minus 40F. I have never noticed that any power tool ever showed any signs of not working properly. 

Now, obviously a compressor will have issues, but it has nothing to do with the electical components of it.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Warren said:


> I understand the concept with delicate electronics, but I can't say that I have experienced it with any power tool. We have worked in temps as low as minus 15F, and wind chills of minus 40F. I have never noticed that any power tool ever showed any signs of not working properly.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, obviously a compressor will have issues, but it has nothing to do with the electical components of it.




I have experienced sluggish tools in the cold...biggest one i use is the demo hammer and that probably has a lot to do with the grease that is in the hammer head. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

